# ***please someone help baby fell out of the nest!!***



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i came home today and i let my bird out and i sat down and wached my bird fly around, 
so i went in the coop to check on the new babys and one was on the floor!! i put him back in the nest and he looks like he cant use it please help!!!!


pigeon kid


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

and he fell 6 feet and he is 21 day old


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How messed up is the foot? You need to describe it in detail because it might be broken and need to be splinted.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If you need words to describe the various bones or illustrations to figure out what might be wrong, click on this link to see the skeletal drawings:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i dont want to see it, im letting him rest now, but when i put him back in the nest he struggled to get back in the nesting bowl.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, why don't you try and explain what it was that you think you saw?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok im back i took him out and he cant use it at all. he cant move it at all its broke


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

can you feel the break? 
Are there any bone fragments sticking out?

Reti


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thank you so much,,,... ok let me go check


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i dont feel any thing, what is a break?


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

omg, it brakes my heart to see him in so much pain


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> omg, it brakes my heart to see him in so much pain


Can you post pictures?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> omg, it brakes my heart to see him in so much pain


Where in Utah are you? MAYBE I can find a fancier that would help you. I either need a city or your area code.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i live in kearns area code---> 84118


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeon kid said:


> i live in kearns area code---> 84118


That's your zip code........I need telephone area code.

Never mind.......I got it...............I'll go check...........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Try this: go back through the thread and click on the skeletal drawing link. Study the drawings. Get the nestling and cradle it in a soft towel while you study the pictures, feel the leg and compare it to the other leg. Note whether there is any looseness that shouldn't be there. Use the bone names on the drawings to describe what you find.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> That's your zip code........I need telephone area code.
> 
> Never mind.......I got it...............I'll go check...........


ohhh, my bad,.... ok


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Need to ask you another question. How old are you? I'm going to PM you a fanciers name and number that is about 4 miles from you. I don't know this person,,, they are just on a list I have of pigeon fanciers. I don't even know if they can or will help you. Will your parents be ok with this?


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok pigey it will take a while


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here are drawings of easy leg splints done with 2" wide masking tape:










Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

umm i dont know my mom and dad r asleap right now,... maby later when they wake up.ill try pigeys idea
and what do u mean by loosness?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Think of a bone as a solid rod going through a bean bag. Now think of the rod as broken in the middle. If you were holding the UNbroken rod in the bean bag by both ends, it'd feel... well... "solid", wouldn't it? But it wouldn't feel so solid if it were broken in the middle, it'd feel... kinda' "loose".

That's what I mean.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok ill try to find it its so hard ill try again


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeon kid said:


> ok ill try to find it its so hard ill try again


If you think that's hard, you oughta' try explaining to folks how to deal with these kinds of things on a daily basis.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

dang, ok i cant do this i dont know what to look for and i dont know which foot is hurting or broken i need lovebirds number i mean the fanciers number


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Does either leg look like it's in the wrong position when you pick the bird up and look underneath?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You'd said that when you "put him back in the nest he struggled to get back in the nesting bowl." Did he make it in? Did he use his legs to do it or only his wings? What'd you mean by that?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok when i lift it up one of the legs is up and one is down, so i think the one that is up is the broken one and i think the third didiget is broken


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

well he limpes kind of and he uses one foot to move and another that dosnt move at all and i found that one.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It kinda' works like this in most of these cases: folks come on the Internet looking for help because they either can't afford a vet's services or one that will work on pigeons simply isn't available. As such, those folks often have to do the work on the bird with nothing more than advice and illustrations from folks on this forum.

For this kind of injury, one of the most common things to do is to keep the bird in a soft donut made from a towel for a couple of weeks while the leg heals. I've seen several wild pigeons come to my house to eat who have had broken legs. In most of those cases, I wasn't able to catch them and so they healed quite without my help. It can happen, you know, it's just more of a sure thing if they're splinted. Especially if the leg is broken bad enough that it's pointing the wrong direction.

Anyhow, all you're trying to do is make the broken portion of the leg solid enough that it won't move much while healing. That helps it to heal faster. Clipping the feathers and putting the tape layers on does a real good job and it's not particularly hard to do. The illustration is quite simple, if you'll just study it.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

ok thanks for the help. and im not one of thoes folks!!! -_- >=(  

ill see what i can do and ill call some ppl to see what to do if ppl are gona be mean on this sight.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

jkjkjk jking about u being mean to me,... lolz srry but my dad will make a cast for the bird thanks for all the help ppl!! =)




pk


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By "those folks", I mean people with a pigeon that's sick or injured and needs help. There's nothing mean there and nobody's being mean. People come here because they often don't have anywhere else to turn. It's obviously far better if you've got someone like a vet who can and will do stuff like that but that's not always an option for a variety of reasons. Sometimes the vet's on vacation, sometimes the vet won't work on pigeons, sometimes the person with the bird lives too far from a vet... a bunch of reasons. If one of those reasons applies or the situation is something similar, this is a great place to get help. Calm down.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

i know i know jk= just kiddin jking= just kidding if u look above your post u can see that i know this is a great place to get info and help i was just playing around with ya. no hard feelings right? well thanks for the help again (srry for being a pain in the neck) 



pigeon kid


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. Just sent you a PM. I called a fancier in Taylorsville. He said for you to call him and he would try to help you. Good luck.


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

thanks alot ill call him


----------



## Pisciottano (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Pigeon Kid,
I would love to know how your little one is getting on. Could you update us please?! Many thanks, Gladys


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pisciottano said:


> Hi Pigeon Kid,
> I would love to know how your little one is getting on. Could you update us please?! Many thanks, Gladys



HI Gladys!! 

Long time, no see!

Do post a thread and let us know what is happening in your life!  

Yes, pk, HOW IS your pij doing???

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pigeon kid (May 19, 2007)

my pigeon was not doing well. we had to put him out of his misorie.
thanks for all the help people


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pigeon kid said:


> my pigeon was not doing well. we had to put him out of his misorie.
> thanks for all the help people


I'm very sorry this little pigeon lost his or her life. Were you able to contact the fancier that you were referred to to see if s/he could help?

Terry


----------

